
Microsoft Academic Knowledge Graph - ArtWomb
http://ma-graph.org/
======
__initbrian__
An example page is [http://ma-graph.org:8080/mag-
pubby/page/1528654387](http://ma-graph.org:8080/mag-pubby/page/1528654387)

------
ArtWomb
Knowledge graphs are enjoying a renaissance in AI research. Perhaps due to
their success in Game AI and Goal Oriented Action Planning. And this academic
paper graph looked like one of the more "pure" datasets.

The quality of the agent depends on the input clearly. And machine
understanding of academic research is certainly a problem rich in potential
rewards. Linked below are the results of a challenge to "solve" a Sherlock
Holmes mystery based only on the text! One of the entries involved
constructing a knowledge graph of all potential suspects in the entire Conan
Doyle corpus ;)

Report on the First Knowledge Graph Reasoning Challenge 2018 -- Toward the
eXplainable AI System

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.08184](https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.08184)

Microsoft Research: Explainable AI for Science and Medicine

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-c8tIgchu0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-c8tIgchu0)

SHAP (SHapley Additive exPlanations) is a unified approach to explain the
output of any machine learning model

[https://github.com/slundberg/shap](https://github.com/slundberg/shap)

------
tunesmith
This is just the meta details about the papers, right? Not facts and findings
contained within the papers themselves?

~~~
ImaCake
Yes, just metadata. It does seem to include abstracts. This would be very
useful for metascience - the study of how research is done.

------
emmelaich
Probably should strip down your Tomcat instance a bit; change the landing page
and remove docs and examples for instance.

And there are CVEs for this version but you're probably not affected.

[https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-45/p...](https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-45/product_id-887/version_id-282038/Apache-Tomcat-8.5.35.html)

------
emmelaich
On this page[0] you mention putty but you probably mean pubby[1]

[0] [http://ma-graph.org/knowledge-graph-exploration/](http://ma-
graph.org/knowledge-graph-exploration/) [1] [http://wifo5-03.informatik.uni-
mannheim.de/pubby/](http://wifo5-03.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/pubby/)

------
marmaduke
It's unfortunate that acknowledgements such as funding sources are not
included.

~~~
jongalloway2
It looks like this is a possibly independent project to expose an RDF set over
the Microsoft Academic Graph. More information about that here:
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/microsoft-a...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/microsoft-academic-graph/)

The above link also references the Open Academic Graph:
[https://www.openacademic.ai/oag/](https://www.openacademic.ai/oag/)

Disclaimer: Microsoft employee, in a totally different part of the company and
with no actual clue other than Googling the above. Also, Nazgûl.

~~~
marmaduke
thanks for your reply

> Also, Nazgûl.

I .. don't what you mean

------
__afk__
Lovely to finally see Microsoft adopting RDF and taking on projects like this.
There is hope yet for those of us who believe in the promise of semantic data.

------
graycat
From Google:

The Resource Description Framework (RDF) is a family of World Wide Web
Consortium (W3C) specifications originally designed as a metadata data model.

------
xvilka
I wonder, if Sci-Hub might integrate this data in their search engine.

